# AR deal too good to pass up:



## Cryozombie (Dec 29, 2009)

Let me start by saying that I am in NO way affiliated with this company, I make nothing for sharing this link, but I thought my fellow shooting enthusiasts could take advantage of this deal, so I am posting the link...

I heard about a deal in the Chicago burbs last night so I moseyd out there when I got off work... Rguns in Carpentersville, IL bought a closeout deal of quality stripped AR lower receivers and is selling them for $55.00 until the stock is gone! As of this AM when I went in to check them out, the guy said that of the initial 5000 they had about 1000 left... and they have been running this for only about a month and a half. They take internet orders, and will ship to your local FFL Dealer.  I did some research online, and apparently these are quality uppers from a company that went belly-up and the folks at R Guns bought their entire remaining stock for next to nothing, which is why they are so inexpensive.







http://rguns.net/

And check out the cool Refurb WWII vehicles they have for sale... hehe!




* 
*


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 31, 2009)

Dang...  I wish I had waited on that dishwasher purchase.  

Are those receivers cast or forged?


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 31, 2009)

according to the advertisement linked to, they're forged.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah they are forged.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow!  If only I were an AR fan.


----------



## Hudson69 (Jan 6, 2010)

Just ordered two after doing some research.  Apparently this is a newer company using a tried and true name "Sharps", no big deal.

I did check some blogs/forums about these lowers and found that the mag eject port might be a little off but apparently in no way will parts not work or functions be impaired.  This is why they are really really affordable, there is a Gen II coming out that will be a little more polished but also apparently very affordable but probably around $70+ per unit.

There is a company called Del-Ton (I am not affiliated with them) that I have bought uppers from and they sell kits, as do several companies, so you can have a complete rifle for around $520 (plus tax, shipping and handling).  Not a bad deal.

I will let everyone know how the lowers and kits turn out; if they are or are not worth it.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 7, 2010)

Hudson69 said:


> I will let everyone know how the lowers and kits turn out; if they are or are not worth it.



please do...I'll be interested to hear how it works out.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 9, 2010)

I bought two.  Assembled one.

My opinion, and Im not an AR expert, so take it for what it's worth.

The Mag Eject Port* is* Crooked.  With the button screwed in place, however, you cannot tell and it has no effect on the operation of the mag eject: both the standard steel mags and the plastic Magpul mags eject perfectly from the lower. 

The Tolerances on these Lowers is tight.  Everything fits together EXTREMELY tightly, to which I know you will say "A tight rifle is an accurate rifle", but in my opinion it is too tight.  The fact that you almost need a rubber mallet to knock the upper into place and you cannot easily break the rifle back down for cleaning is problematic.  Using the same upper, it installed on a Smith lower with no problems, so I know the issue is the lowers from ShARps.   Using a feeler guage, (the one I used was like 1000th of an inch) you could tell where the upper was binding against these lowers, and with a super fine toothed file the fit was improved 100x in about a half hour.  The end result was a nice tight fit that was not TOO tight to be workable for assembling and breaking down the rifle. 

Overall, for the price, even with the extra effort to get the comfortable fit with the upper this was, IMO a good deal.  I'm half tempted to go buy a couple more and hang onto them... after all, its hard to find a lower for under 125 bucks, at least around here.  

I'd be interested to hear if Hudson's experience with these matches mine.


----------



## Hudson69 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> I bought two. Assembled one.
> 
> My opinion, and Im not an AR expert, so take it for what it's worth.
> 
> ...


 
Just got back from the range a few days ago with my first kit gun.  No problems with any of the various mags I have.  It is a tight fit but was not problamatic in any sense and with an accu wedge in place it felt really solid.

There were no problems with the assembly either I need to add and nothing loosened or looked out of place with about a 120 rounds pushed through it; about 60% was slow fire; primarily for dialing in zero for various ranges since I was shooting a new upper (complete gun basically).  Some of it was "as fast as I could pull the trigger."

An after inspection did not show any cracking and it was still tight (so no flex detected).  

My total investment for a fully functional AR with this lower was $545 so I will call it worth it based off of my limited amount of range time.


----------

